# Asura (Asura's Wrath) vs Amaterasu (Okami)



## know (Jul 3, 2012)

*first scenario*: no restrictions

*second scenario*: okami-verse vs asura's wrath-verse

*third scenario*: they are placed in each other's universe, asura in okami and amy in asura's wrath. how far would they get?


----------



## death1217 (Jul 3, 2012)

correct me if I'm wrong but aren't japanese gods limited to japan?  I haven't finished okami so I'm curious


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you get to the part yet where Ammy moves around the Whirlpool Galaxy?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2012)

Ammy's just going to rape the ever loving shit out of him.


----------



## Russian Kalashnikov (Jul 3, 2012)

Cypher0120 said:


> Did you get to the part yet where Ammy moves around the Whirlpool Galaxy?


Why does that matter? It's specific magic used for a specific purpose. It's not like setting the Whirlpool Galaxy in motion will affect Asura.

People act like as if Amaterasu can channel these energies at will and do whatever she wants with it including destroying galaxies.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 4, 2012)

She takes this with ease despite the DLC Asura's Wrath has had.

She could outright arguably solo the verse.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 4, 2012)

Except the amount of energy required to even move a galaxy so fast that it visibly rotates (which indicates massively superluminal velocities IIRC) is going to be absolutely humongous.

And we know for a fact that it's not just simply "specialized magic" because of the nature of the brushstroke being a wind-based ability. Wind is simply the air in motion through the use of kinetic energy.

Perhaps not galaxy-busting levels, but definitely above star-busting *at a minimum*.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay I know Asura's Wrath but what is Okami?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 4, 2012)

Okami is a game about a dog named Amaterasu that kicked major ass.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 4, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Okami is a game about a dog named Amaterasu that kicked major ass.



Okay, what system is it for, it sounds good? The only thing that remotely turns me off is the fact he is named Amaterasu which reminds too much of a certain clan in Naruto if you get my drift.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 4, 2012)

The dog is a girl, and she's much more badass then naruto.

It's for PS2. and Wii.


----------



## Weather (Jul 4, 2012)

It's not a Dog, It's Wolf.

No matter what Sussano says


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 4, 2012)

Weather said:


> It's not a Dog, It's Wolf.
> 
> No matter what Sussano says



All these names like Susanoomon I know now what they based off of. Japanese Mythology. Which honestly I have o knowledge of whatsoever will that effect how much I do or do not like Okami?


----------



## Weather (Jul 4, 2012)

Naaa.

The game takes those sometimes to hilarious levels.

The game is pretty damn enjoyable.

If you like games like The Legend of Zelda, you are most likely going to enjoy Okami.

Oh and Sussanomon is a Digimon


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 4, 2012)

Weather said:


> Naaa.
> 
> The game takes those sometimes to hilarious levels.
> 
> ...



Damn right he is I was saying that now I know where he got his name from. Yeah I probably will try and get a hold of a copy of the game. Is it long or short, easy or hard?


----------



## Weather (Jul 4, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Damn right he is I was saying that now I know where he got his name from. Yeah I probably will try and get a hold of a copy of the game. Is it long or short, easy or hard?



It is quite long (at least for me)

DIfficult wise it is neither hard nor easy.

It is quite a good challenge.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jul 4, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Except the amount of energy required to even move a galaxy so fast that it visibly rotates (which indicates massively superluminal velocities IIRC) is going to be absolutely humongous.
> 
> And we know for a fact that it's not just simply "specialized magic" because of the nature of the brushstroke being a wind-based ability. Wind is simply the air in motion through the use of kinetic energy.
> 
> Perhaps not galaxy-busting levels, but definitely above star-busting *at a minimum*.


There's also being able to call a star into existence with just a dab of her brush. That's got to count for something.


----------



## GrandGhidorah (Jul 4, 2012)

What is Asura best feat do? I am not familiar with it, other than heard the name. Well I google it, but still not remotely a novice.

Okami does crazy thing though. The moment I bought Amaterasu and you can switch Day and night, I know that wolf is some high tier already.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 4, 2012)

GrandGhidorah said:


> What is Asura best feat do? I am not familiar with it, other than heard the name. Well I google it, but still not remotely a novice.
> 
> Okami does crazy thing though. The moment I bought Amaterasu and you can switch Day and night, I know that wolf is some high tier already.



Blowing up planets with casual mantra blasts and destroying stars is one of his feats from the end game.  

He also killed the god of the Asura's Wrath universe in one-on-one combat, and blocked a multi-planet destroying mantra beam in his Destructor form.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 4, 2012)

Ammy beat Yami 

I remember me and Roman talking about this.


----------



## ChainsawDentist (Jul 4, 2012)

know said:


> *first scenario*: no restrictions
> 
> *second scenario*: okami-verse vs asura's wrath-verse
> 
> *third scenario*: they are placed in each other's universe, asura in okami and amy in asura's wrath. how far would they get?


1st Scenario: Ammy takes this. She's a literal god which has shown reality bending among other things. Not restricting her just makes it worse for Asura.

2nd Scenario: Okami-verse due to either a fully powered Ammy (from the end of the game), or YAMI, the god of chaos who also has shown Reality Bending powers.

3rd Scenario: Asura could probably beat some bosses but stops at YAMI. Ammy takes the whole Wrath Verse. 

And Inb4 noob is wanking Okami: there are YT vids of gameplay of both the game and it's DS sequel showing stuff that I mentioned.


----------



## Zarkus (Jul 4, 2012)

Ammy never came off as particularly strong, fast, or super-powerful aside from what the brush techniques can do 

I mean Okami is my favorite game of all time but I must've missed something huge. EoS Asura can even fight reality warpers despite not being one himself. I mean the brush is really goddamn broken but we've never seen any of its actual broken powers applied to a fight in any destructive manner (galaxy moving, star creating, etc.) But being able to move galaxies and create stars doesn't mean one has galaxy/star-level DC.

Could someone fill me in?


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 4, 2012)

Those weren't galaxies and Chakravartin didn't really demonstrate much reality warping.

Hell those stars are suspect too.


----------



## killfox (Jul 4, 2012)

This is a battle of brute force vs Hax. 

I beat the game a long time ago but i dont really remember any speed feats aside from full power Amaterasu with a couple lightning dodging feats but its a little fuzzy but even then  because FTL> Lightning dodging 

But heres *assuming* Full Power Ammy () is able to keep up with Asura.

If speed isnt an issue then Ammy wins via time traveling; idk if anyone played the game but yea she can do that (she traveled  100 years into the future to help her future self because she sensed something was wasn't right)


Other than that she could easily use a time slow/slash combo and decapitate him. Ammy can also make bombs materialize by his head. 

For scenario 1 im assuming the fight is taking place in the HBTC and ammy can control and create elements so she could be constantly zapping him with lightning, burning him with fire (she she sun goddess), keeping him off balanced with blizzards/hurricanes all while slowing down time, peltimg him with bombs, teleporting (oh yea i forgot that one) and slashing. The brush techniques are extremely hax one mastered to their full power.


Keep in mind *this is only if speed isnt an issue*, and even then if Ammy gets hit with a star buster then its over as she hasn't shown durability of that level. Old if not time travel ftw.


----------



## Russian Kalashnikov (Jul 5, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Except the amount of energy required to even move a galaxy so fast that it visibly rotates (which indicates massively superluminal velocities IIRC) is going to be absolutely humongous.
> 
> And we know for a fact that it's not just simply "specialized magic" because of the nature of the brushstroke being a wind-based ability. Wind is simply the air in motion through the use of kinetic energy.[/B]


Your magic to energy equivalence theory is inconsistent with the game as an entirety. You have to ignore virtually every plot point in order to believe that she can lash out similar energies at whim.

And that's ignoring facts like that the galaxy had to be extremely small since it couldn't have been more than a few light seconds away since as soon as it started spinning we saw it spinning meaning that light it emits have had to travel that distance.

The galaxies around Chakravartin are more consistent with physics than that.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 5, 2012)

I like how Chakravertin's galaxies are instantly considered suspect (Granted, I agree with that being the case), but Ammy's incredible outlier feat of moving a galaxy? No one bats an eye.


----------



## Russian Kalashnikov (Jul 5, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> I like how Chakravertin's galaxies are instantly considered suspect (Granted, I agree with that being the case), but Ammy's incredible outlier feat of moving a galaxy? No one bats an eye.


It isn't the first instance of hypocrisy.


----------



## Amae (Jul 5, 2012)

How is it a outlier? Sounds more like you don't know what you're talking about and RK whining like a bitch about hypocrisy.


----------



## Russian Kalashnikov (Jul 5, 2012)

Amae said:


> How is it a outlier? Sounds more like you don't know what you're talking about and RK whining like a bitch about hypocrisy.


The funny thing is that I never referred to it or even hinted that it was an outliner, and yes it's spelled outliner.

Turn out that I'm not the one who's not know what I'm talking about, but you.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 5, 2012)

Seems legit .


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2012)

No it's spelled outlier, outliner isn't a word.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2012)

You can outline something

but there's no such thing as an outliner.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 5, 2012)

Says you  .


----------



## Amae (Jul 5, 2012)

The irony's a little too good.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2012)

shut up and go beat a bear, faga


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 5, 2012)

Fiine .

But wouldn't that be an outliner ?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Ammy beat Yami



The same Yami who did this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOIVGQYbuMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## killfox (Jul 5, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The same Yami who did this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOIVGQYbuMA[/YOUTUBE]


The player completely abused the fuck out of timeslow


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2012)

killfox said:


> The player completely abused the fuck out of timeslow



Yeah, I know.

But I was referring to what Yami did at the begining of the video


----------



## Zarkus (Jul 5, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The same Yami who did this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOIVGQYbuMA[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, forgot about that one. That feat is significantly less questionable than the galaxy moving one, but maybe that's just because I consider blowing shit up to be more impressive than reality warping it to death 

Fully-powered Ammy/Shiranui probably takes this then.


----------



## Weather (Jul 5, 2012)

Also the fact that Ammy didn't got killed by that, makes her durability quite high as well.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2012)

By the way, we're getting a HD release of the first Okami game for the PS3 this novemember, I think


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 5, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The same Yami who did this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOIVGQYbuMA[/YOUTUBE]



So...are those images of constellations on the wall supposed to represent actual stars being destroyed?

Either way you look at it in regards to Chakravartin's feats, he was still pulling stars and planets outside of their solar systems and hurling them at Asura.  To top it off, all of that was just another trial, and nowhere near his true potential.

It is stated that Chakravartin was the one who made the world.  Considering the fact that he can erase planets easily, I think this means the entire universe.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2012)

Those constellations are constellations meaning they are stars.

Ones that Ammy put in.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> Considering the fact that he can erase planets easily, I think this means *the entire universe*.



Not this shit again....

First of all, those were not galaxies and the "stars" look suspicious too.

Second, Ammy painted those stars to revive the sealed gods...in lots of cutscenes. If that's not enough, then you got Yami, who caused a total blackout by covering the sun in darkness, which was later restored by full-power Ammy

He also posses soul absorption abilities, as he absorbed the souls of Nine-Tails, Blight, Lechku and Nechku

Third and most important of it, keep your foul tongue between your teeth if you have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Amae (Jul 6, 2012)

Yami looked like he destroyed more than thirty stars.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 6, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Fiine .
> 
> But wouldn't that be an outliner ?



Only if you do it with your _bare_ hands.

If you do it with a Katana it is certainly not an outliner.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 6, 2012)

Fair enough then .

Thanks for the heads up , i wouldn't be able to have a valid feat without you.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 6, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Not this shit again....
> 
> First of all, those were not galaxies and the "stars" look suspicious too.
> 
> ...



Wait.  I have a 'foul tongue' because I suggest that Chakravartin created the Asura's Wrath Universe?

I never gave mention to galaxies in my post either, so why are you the one bringing it up?

There is a reason why Chakravartin's final form is called *the Creator,* but you act like nothing he has been shown capable of doing means anything.  I am trying to defend Chakravartin, so you have no right to say I have a "foul tongue".

I have played Asura's Wrath, so I know what I am talking about when I talk about Chakravartin's power.

I accept the fact that Amaterasu did draw constellations, but I'm not saying that it is the deciding factor in the fight.

I doubt that you can even say Chakravartin has a soul, even if he is the EMBODIMENT OF THE WHEEL OF LIFE, AND THE SPINNER OF ALL MANTRA.  You act like Yami could easily absorb Chakravartin's soul with no effort.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 7, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> Wait.  I have a 'foul tongue' because I suggest that Chakravartin created the Asura's Wrath Universe?"



It's called Hyperbole. Learn it.

Unless you show us said feat, he is not the creator of the AWverse and even if he did created the verse we DON'T KNOW how he did it. We can only speculate about the unvierse creation process and we didn't saw any reality warping from Chakra



Catalyst75 said:


> I never gave mention to galaxies in my post either, so why are you the one bringing it up?



Because I knew what this thread would have turned into if you had brought that up.



Catalyst75 said:


> There is a reason why Chakravartin's final form is called *the Creator,* but you act like nothing he has been shown capable of doing means anything.  I am trying to defend Chakravartin, so you have no right to say I have a "foul tongue".



Titles mean shit.

So, now you think saying completely baseless bullshit is better than feats, huh.

Suit yourself. 

Now, shut the fuck up and come back when you're willing to read what is being said to you


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

If he's the creator why does he need a successor?
He's a ideal Universal ruler that rules over the world.
Not the creator.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 7, 2012)

Maturin is still the best universe creator.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 7, 2012)

Okami wins due to feats its not that hard. Chakravartin by hype is the creator of the entire verse and its actual god and the ruler of two other realms however, don't discount those two things.  Okami wins because of feats. But the hype aspect goes to Asura who killed his verses true god.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If he's the creator why does he need a successor?
> He's a ideal Universal ruler that rules over the world.
> Not the creator.



He claimed that he wanted to entrust Gaea to Asura so he could tend to other worlds...which completely discounts the fact that he has destroyed Gaea and made it anew many times before.

His definition of "starting over" is obliterating the planet with a mantra energy beam (destroying a few other planets along the way as a side-effect), and making a new planet.  It is not stated how many times he has done this, but his dialogue clearly indicates that he has done it.



			
				Gomu said:
			
		

> Okami wins due to feats its not that hard. Chakravartin by hype is the creator of the entire verse and its actual god and the ruler of two other realms however, don't discount those two things. Okami wins because of feats. But the hype aspect goes to Asura who killed his verses true god.



I do admit that this is the most likely case.  If Amaterasu actually has created stars with her powers, it is kind of hard to debate against.

But as someone who has played through Asura's Wrath, there is still a lot backing up Chakravartin's power.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> He claimed that he wanted to entrust Gaea to Asura so he could tend to other worlds...which completely discounts the fact that he has destroyed Gaea and made it anew many times before.
> 
> His definition of "starting over" is obliterating the planet with a mantra energy beam (destroying a few other planets along the way as a side-effect), and making a new planet.  It is not stated how many times he has done this, but his dialogue clearly indicates that he has done it.


I don't see how that supports him being the creator.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't see how that supports him being the creator.



After he destroyed the Earth, he intended to remake the planet so that he could later create new 'trials' to find a new heir after he deemed Asura a failure.

If anything, this  says that he can at least create planets as easily as he can blow them up.

Either way, source material calls Chakravartin an Omnipotent *Creator*, which makes him equivalent to Brahma, the Creator.  In contrast, Asura is an Omnipotent *Destructor*, making him equivalent to Shiva, the Destroyer.

In short, while Chakravartin is omnipotent in his ability to create (he did create the Gohma, to mention one feat), Asura's ability to destroy is omnipotent while Chakravartin's ability to destroy is limited in comparison.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 8, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> So...are those images of constellations on the wall supposed to represent actual stars being destroyed?
> 
> Either way you look at it in regards to Chakravartin's feats, he was still pulling stars and planets outside of their solar systems and hurling them at Asura.  To top it off, all of that was just another trial, and nowhere near his true potential.
> 
> It is stated that Chakravartin was the one who made the world.  Considering the fact that he can erase planets easily, I think this means the entire universe.



Those weren't stars, at least they weren't the size of stars, they were just suns that were about the same size of the earth.


----------



## puolakanaho (Jul 8, 2012)

well for the first one i would say asura.whitout restrictions he was able to destroy planets twice the size of earth only as a warm up for his fight againts chakravatin and got even stronger than that in the end plus amaterasu as god is more about creating things rather than going killing spree and destroying things

2:again i have to say asura?s wrath. the whole lore is filled whit monsters capable of causing massive damage to earth.and things like augus,whit his sword drawn, could slice earth in two and wyzen in his full size could rip the earth in two.and wyzen was the weakest of the demi gods.and chakravatin was able to create a pocket dimension for he and asura to fight.wich kinda tells alot about his strenght.


third:well yet again i am biased towards asura even thou i love both of the games.the asura?s wrath universe is just overpowered as hell while okami was more about the story and the artwork...


----------



## TedMk2 (Jul 8, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Those weren't stars, at least they weren't the size of stars, they were just suns that were about the same size of the earth.


In all fairness, Asura was bigger than the Earth at that point and the 'stars' were much bigger than him. Not that it makes any real difference if Amaterasu's star creation and galaxy-spinning feats are accepted by the OBD, especially as those constellations could be several lightyears away from Ammy's actual location. Which would give her an absurd effective range.


----------

